# &quot;Sim City 5 funktioniert nicht mehr&quot; - Hilfe



## Pollution (4. Mai 2013)

Hallo meine Freunde,
ich hab mir vorgestern mal Sim City zugelegt.
Das Spiel ist an sich erstmal richtig cool und ich zock' auch mit ein paar Freunden in einer Region.
Allerdings hab ich seit gestern Abend ein Problem.
Ich starte das Spiel -> Spielen -> Map lädt -> ich sehe meine hässliche Stadt => circa 5-10 Sekunden später stürzt das Spiel ab -> "Sim City funktioniert nicht mehr. Sobald eine Lösung gefunden ist, werden Sie benachrichtigt."
Mal ganz ehrlich, also ob Windoof eine Lösung suchen würde ..

Naja, hier mal mein System mit dem wichtigsten:

CPU: Intel Xeon E3 1275V2
GPU: 2x AMD Radeon HD 7950
Windoof: Windows 8 Pro

Was hab ich bisher schon versucht zu unternehmen ?
- Locker ne halbe Stunde gegoogelt. Ich war teilweise auf der 5ten Google-Seite >.<
- Die neuen AMD Grafiktreiber der Version 13.5 beta heruntergeladen und neu installert
- Die neuen AMD CrossFireX Profile heruntergeladen, die auch Sim City Support beinhalten
- Kompatibilitätsmodus (Windows 7) und versucht als Admin zu starten
- Origin neu installiert
- Sim City 4mal neuinstalliert

Man kann sich vielleicht vorstellen wie angenervt ich jetzt bin 

Bitte helft mir, ich hab so einige Ideen für meine Stadt, aber wenn das so weiter geht bekomm ich Aggressionen.

Beste Grüße ausm sonnigen Pott 
Pollution


----------



## Erok (4. Mai 2013)

Sim City 4 oder Cities XL kaufen und das verbuggte und schrottige Sim City 5 nie wieder installieren


----------



## Pollution (4. Mai 2013)

Erok schrieb:


> Sim City 4 oder Cities XL kaufen und das verbuggte und schrottige Sim City 5 nie wieder installieren


 
Das hab ich nun auch bemerkt, helfen tuts mir aber auch nicht wirklich


----------



## MistaKrizz (4. Mai 2013)

Du kannst mal versuchen, eine graka probeweise rauszunehmen... Ob es was bringt weiß ich aber leider nicht 



MFG


----------



## happypcuser (20. Juni 2013)

MistaKrizz schrieb:


> Du kannst mal versuchen, eine graka probeweise rauszunehmen... Ob es was bringt weiß ich aber leider nicht
> 
> 
> 
> MFG



Na ja er kann sicherlich andere Spiele spielen


----------



## Pollution (27. Juni 2013)

happypcuser schrieb:


> Na ja er kann sicherlich andere Spiele spielen



Ich glaube wir sind uns beide einig, dass der kommentar echt unnötig war


----------

